# any help please



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

hi all
my bichon is on day 56 and been taking temp for 4 days to get a patten it was 100.2 but today it is 99.6 she looks like she is shaking but only a little,its a very hot day here 75f out side,she has not eaten alot today,i have phoned the vets and they have told me to stay with her and if temp goes any lower to phone as she is only day 56,could this be labour as she only day 56 am worried,she is breathing heavy but vet said could be bacause its hot i have got everything ready and am not in work till wed any help would greatfull thanks


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i think i would agree with your vet on this one the only thing to do is to stay with her and keep a very close eye on her, you wouldnt really want her starting on day 56 if she can just hold off a few days even 1 day it would be so much better it just maybe the heat though that has made her pant and put her off her food ( fingers crossed for you)


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

thank you my vet is phoning me back at 3.30 to see how she is,she is now lay on kitchen floor trying to get some sleep but keeping moving about,i will update when spoken to the vet thanks again


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

At 56 days, they are viable, so try not to worry on that score (especially if you are going from mating and not ovulation). Just treat it as any other labour, just make sure that you have plenty of heat available for the puppies.


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all
J ust done temp again and it has gone back up to 100.2 heidi is now next to her bed but she keeps kicking her back legs out I will be with her all the time now going to sleep next to her bed thanks for your advice


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Heidi is also loose when doing to the toilet


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like things are moving


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Temp gone back down to 37.5 but heidi now is eating but only treats


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

some do eat before whelping, one of mine would eat during whelping i am sure she will be fine now,just dont leave her


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all 
Just a update still no puppys temp now at 99.4 but heidi looks thin today I have been on the phone to the vets they have said puppys must be moving down to get ready and to try and get her to eat something she has had some scrambled egg this morning as she will not eat anything else and just to keep taking temp every 3 hours and if it goes really low to take it every hour, heidi is now trying to get some sleep but keeps moving to comfy


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

pamela 1601 said:


> Hi all
> Just a update still no puppys temp now at 99.4 but heidi looks thin today I have been on the phone to the vets they have said puppys must be moving down to get ready and to try and get her to eat something she has had some scrambled egg this morning as she will not eat anything else and just to keep taking temp every 3 hours and if it goes really low to take it every hour, heidi is now trying to get some sleep but keeps moving to comfy


Oh yea, pups are comming... all the best and good luck.


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

hi all
last temp was 99.4 but heidi is now sleep like a baby no breathing heavy nothing am starting to think that it was because of the weather vet has been on the phone and just said keep a eye on her and she is going to phone back later my vet is so nice,heidi is now day 57 am hoping puppys dont come till friday if they want to come early the longer they are in mummys tummy the better could this just be heidi getting ready for labour? think my mind is playing tricks on me could be lack of sleep going to try and get a hour when OH comes home 

temp friday 100.2
temp sayurday 100.2
temp sunday 100.2
temp monday 99.6
100.2
99.6
99.6
99.4
today temp 99.8
99.4
99.4

any help would be great x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

im sorry but i cant help with the temps i have never taken them but all i can advise is that this bit is the mind bending bit of waiting and can go on for days  you will definately not mistake it when she starts 1st stage whelping as there should be a few signs she will give ( not all do the same things but pretty much she will do some of them ) all you can really do is stay with her and watch her your eyes will probably glued to her little belly for the next few days good luck


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you oh is home now am going to do tea then try and have a hour i will not be going out the house now until wed for work but my oh is home and my boss said dont worry if I need to go she will do my work for me, i only a 10 min walk from work and 5 if I run, my best friend is on stand by so she can take me any were in the car even if its to run me home from work as she lives next to my works, I will keep updated thanks again


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

According to the temps listed. I can't see a drop yet


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you thats what I was thinking I have a chart thats says temperature will drop to 98 but when I spoke to my vets she said it was a drop from 100.2 to 99.4 thanks for your help


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Work out the average over the period of 7 or 8 readings then a drop of 1 degree or more would be considered a drop


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all
Just a update temp now at 98.6 but no digging or panting will keep updating thanks for any advice it means alot to me and my baby


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all
Still no puppys temperature now 99.4 and all heidi wants to do is sleep will keep updated but dont thinks the puppys will be here today


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

hi all
heidi has had some breakfast but 5 mins later it all came back up her temp is now 98.8 and she is just lay in her bed i have give her some water she had a bit the pusted the bowl away,today is day 58 x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

pamela 1601 said:


> hi all
> heidi has had some breakfast but 5 mins later it all came back up her temp is now 98.8 and she is just lay in her bed i have give her some water she had a bit the pusted the bowl away,today is day 58 x


Take the temp at 10.30am and see whats happening. (Unless she starts obvious labour in the mean time)


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you i will she has just been cleaning her front legs and now lay in her bed just looking at the wall still no digging or panting but she kicks her back legs out every now and then, if she could she would tell me to stop looking at her x


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi
Temperature is the same at the min she is trying to sleep x


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all
H eidi has just been digging but only a little think it was to get comfy still no panting any help would be great full thank you should I do temp at 11.30 and every hour after that x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes until she says "no" or she begins to show imminent signs of labour


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

hi thank you so much she just wants to sleep but keeps moving from one spot to another x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll be lurking around most of the day (on and off). But about to go off.... Are you UK based?


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

yeah i am i have phoned the vets and my friend is on stand by if i need to go and my dad is on his way if it goes ant lower thank you so much again


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

temp now 99.0 gone up a little


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Temperature is 98.8 heidi just lay in her bed


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Temperature is now 98.6 heidi is just last in her bed


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Temperature now back up to 100.2 dont know what to think now heidi just lay on kitchen floor


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Some times I think they just want to keep us on our toes! Good luck with the babies.


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all
T emperatureis now 99 i have come home from work as oh tryed to wipe heidis back end to keep it clean and she would not let him, she has just had some food and is now lay on the rug not panting but breating heavy like she is snoring she wa so happy when I came home also heidi has milk thanks for any help x


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi - I have just read this thread through and cannot give you any advice at all - HOWEVER - I shall be following it closely because it is an amazing thing to witness (via pet forums) the birth of puppies (having never experienced it personally). Good luck and when it does happen I hope it all goes well and I look forward to seeing loads of piccies!!


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

I've just had a litter born, day 58, no panting what so ever, she just stood up and produced the first pup, she had 8 in total in 3 hours!

Good luck.


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all
Heidi has been eating then was lay on the floor then she just jumped up and look at her back end she is now in her bed trying to sleep again


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

SharonM said:


> I've just had a litter born, day 58, no panting what so ever, she just stood up and produced the first pup, she had 8 in total in 3 hours!.


OMG not what I wanted to hear. I am on day 59 and so far NOTHING!!!!

Good luck with the bichons I too will be watching with baited breath as I am happy to see another small breed going at the same time. Any idea how many she will have? Vet told me 5
Good luck


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Morning all still no puppys temperature this morning is 99.4, heidi been moving about most of the night, vet said 4 or 5 the scan pic was not that good, am going to try and get some sleep while heidi does x


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

hi all
just a update heidis temp is 99.4 no panting or digging,lots of kicking back legs out and really loose number 2,just been out and did 2 in 5 mins,not eating alot and dont want to get out her bed only for going out to toilet x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well, if its any help , they normally have a good clear out before the puppies arrive i would say maybe later this evening or early hours tomorrow morning but she could just surprise you and pop one out very soon


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for your help, heidi hasjust eaten her treats snd is now lay on the floor think its going to be a long few nights if she dont go into labour tonight x


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

keep your chin up it will all be worth it in the end.i have a little bichon i think they are the best dogs in the world.im going to stay glued to this space.hope all goes well.please post lots of lovely pics.alb kaz:thumbup1:


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

they are the best, am trying to keep my chin up, but when temp went low yesterday was thinking yeah puppys soon but today the only thing is the loose number 2 and kicking her legs out all she wants to do is sleep and now eat, but I read some were that they go off there food before labour and with no panting our digging am thinking not today we are day 59 today so I bet they dont come till monday I will be insane by then lol will put photos on when they are here x


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Temperature now 98.8 for the last 4 hours but did this yesterday but went back up this morning


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Good luck with the labour! I love these threads, I have a wee bichon puppy so especially excited! Good luck Heidi!xox


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Morning all temperature gone back up now 99.4 think no puppys now till monday our tuesday we are now on day 60 please let it be soon I really need some sleep, I was taking temperature every hour when it went in the 98.8 but now gone back up am taking it every 3 hours now puppys feel like a football team in heidis belly


----------



## Poodle (Nov 2, 2007)

as soon as she stops eating they will be ready to arrive!


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you she will only eat her treats or some chicken


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Poodle said:


> as soon as she stops eating they will be ready to arrive!


thats not quite true every dog is different and one of mine ate right upto and even during the whelping


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> thats not quite true every dog is different and one of mine ate right upto and even during the whelping


Same here I had one that refused to eat for the last week of her pregnancy and and another who ate right up to the minute her pups were born


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

pamela 1601 said:


> Morning all temperature gone back up now 99.4 think no puppys now till monday our tuesday we are now on day 60 please let it be soon I really need some sleep, I was taking temperature every hour when it went in the 98.8 but now gone back up am taking it every 3 hours now puppys feel like a football team in heidis belly


AMEN! I too am so tired I can barely keep my eyes open but Zoey shows no signs of starting. Hopefully your pup will go soon giving me some much needed hope.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

how is heidi? any puppies yet


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Any news?


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all still no babies heidis temperature still up and down will update later after next temperature the last one was 99.8 x


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

sending good wishes and lots of love to you both i will keep waching this space kaz xxx fellow bichon owner.:thumbup1:


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all just a update no puppys still temperature 99.8 then went down to 98.6 and its now 98.9 heidi is just sleeping loads x


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

Hiedi is awesome at keeping you on your toes. Did you just do the one day with the sire or more than one. We figured if Zoey didn't take until the last time she wouldn't have been due until next Saturday. How does Hiedi feel? I'd ask how you feel but if I had to guess I would say sleep deprived and sick of the suspense. Good luck I hope you and Hiedi are doing as well as possible. :thumbup:


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

The suspense must be killing you! I don't know how I'd cope with all the mixed feelings waiting for the labour to start. Shall keep popping by here hoping for happy updates!xox


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all still no puppys think I have gone mad now are the puppys ever going to be here x


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

How many days is she now? Fingers crossed all will be here soon.


----------



## benjibirch (Jul 12, 2009)

Wont be long now


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all heidi is due tomorrow her temperature has been 98.6 all last night and today now she is panting and just done her temperature and it has gone back up to 100.2 is this normal or could heidi just be warm, we have had alittle digging any help please x


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

temp up and digging sounds like she is gearing up to get cracking - all the best and keep us updated


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you I will update when I can thanks so much, at the min heidi is just sat up panting she is still eating x


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

how exiting they will be here soon .thinking of you bothxx kaz


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all think heidi is 1st stage of labour loads of panting and digging bless her and she is loose when going to toilet and she has discharge as well


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

pamela 1601 said:


> Hi all think heidi is 1st stage of labour loads of panting and digging bless her and she is loose when going to toilet and she has discharge as well


why is it always at night?  I think you'd best be set for a night of midwifery x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

woo hoo............


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oooh best of luck :w00t:


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you how long can 1st stage last she has been like this from about 7 tonight


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

pamela 1601 said:


> Thank you how long can 1st stage last she has been like this from about 7 tonight


I had a bitch who started like this at 8pm one night, she had her first pup at 4pm the next day. :shocked:


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you will keep updated


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Woohoooo! Good luck!xox


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

Zoey started her on/off panting and digging at about 10 am and had her first pup at 3:30. Last pup came at 9:15. 

I am Soooooo excited for you. Sending Heidi blessings and kisses.


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you heidi still panting no pushing yet


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

Don't worry she will come soon enough then you will have your hands FULL with adorable squeaky pups.


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all heidi still the same still no pushing bless her


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

this stage can last quite a while but, at least she is on her way:thumbup: dont forget to write down the time of the first contraction you see, as you will need this if things are taking a little longer than normal


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all things still the same bless my baby x


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all heidi is now fast asleep like nothing is going to happen omg will the puppys ever come


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

She's definitely keeping you on your toes. Hope things start to move soon and you'll be counting those little pupsters as they make an appearance.


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Am starting to worry now as all the digging and panting has stop is heidi in labour now can it stop and start again do I need to phone the vets because no pushing yet x


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

If she is not contracting yet I wouldn't worry. Once contractions start then you want to see a puppy before to long -2-3 hours if I remember right, which I may not since I have only had 4 hours of sleep last night. Niece and nephew are nice, but glad they are going home today. I like sleep!

Good luck, Annie did a lot of panting and digging, then fell asleep for hours. She started digging at around 4 pm first pup came at 4:28AM- so it can last a while.


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you I will keep updated x


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

So long as she's not pushing, don't worry.


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you feel like the puppys will never be here


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

pamela 1601 said:


> Thank you feel like the puppys will never be here


Bless, I know that feeling lol.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

it is quite normal for it all to settle down and them have a little sleep and then it all starts again as others as said , as long as she isnt actively pushing she should be fine, if she is distressed at all or you are worried it would be best to give your vet a little ring


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

no she is fine sorning her head off in her bed all she will do is go out for the toilet and it is loose then have a drink and get back in bed,its like we have not been up all night with her panting and digging like nothing has happened think am finaly going mad lol


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i didnt really want to mention it but one of mine did this for 3 days  then went on to have a really quick , problem free birth:thumbup: i was shattered


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

god i hope not for heidi,will keep updated thanks for your help x


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> i didnt really want to mention it but one of mine did this for 3 days  then went on to have a really quick , problem free birth:thumbup: i was shattered


lol my second labour was like that (thats right mine not the dogs lol) - had no contractions but felt all over the place for a week - and then contractions started and within 2 hours she was born. :thumbup1: I was also shattered 

Seriously though unless she seems distressed or that she is pushing but getting nowhere I would assume she/her body is just taking her time. Fingers crossed x


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

anything new happening? or you catching a nap


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all heidi sleeping again after some more digging and panting think am never going to sleep again x


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all just a update more digging and panting and going to the toilet but no pushing dont think the puppys will come tonight heidi is sleeping again


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

you never know they can start pushing really quickly it is normally the early hours of the morning


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

I bet you haven't relaxed in days! It won't be too much longer. Does she seem happy enough?


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

She seems fine she has just had some water and lets me rub her belly and then goes back to sleep also heidi has milk x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

pamela 1601 said:


> She seems fine she has just had some water and lets me rub her belly and then goes back to sleep also heidi has milk x


they can catch you out i say about 3 - 4 am tomorrow morning:thumbup:


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

all the best for tonight - you never know.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

I thought I'd be coming back to pics of baby Bichons today! You must be pulling your hair out now lol I'm sure it'll be soon, very soon!xox


----------



## mysticmel (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been reading every day, your dog is not going to let you sleep. hope it all goes well, hurry up puppies xx


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Am ok just want everything to be ok , heidi is snoring her head off bless her, her bed is a mess should I tidy it or leave it blankets all over bless her x


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I always tidy it lol, just so she can mess it up again :lol:


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

OMG. Zoey must have known that I am ADD and could not have waited this long bless her. 

Heidi is a trooper! You are a saint.  Crossing my fingers they come soon.


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

I have just give heidi her best treat and she has not eaten it bless her she has been out to do toilet again and nothing came she is now in her bed just looking at me I want to cry think no sleep is not helping all I can say is thank god for coffee


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

I know how you feel, its so nerve racking, the waiting. There was a moment during the twelve hours between when my Ann started the digging and the time the first pup arrived I was wishing I would of never decided to put her through it. I was so scared something was going to go wrong. But everything worked out very well, and Annie loves being a mommy! I bet it won't be long now!


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

I feel like am going insane watching heidis every more am worried that I wont know when heidi will be pushing, just had some more panting


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Any more news? I think you will be able to tell when she pushes. I had a hard time seeing the contractions on Annie and she is short haired, I had to just sit and stare at her abdomen. She also would whine toward the end every time she had a contraction. When she started to push it was obvious, she kind of put her head down a bit, and her tail straight out and up a bit. Her water sack showed up first, just like the book said, and it stayed half in and out for a couple minutes before she sat on it and broke it. The first puppy arrived almost immediately afterward, though I have heard it can take a few minutes or even more afterward, others never even notice the water sack, as it breaks before it comes all the way out. I will be off to bed soon, but expect to see some puppy pictures when I get up in the morning!
Good luck!


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Morning all still no puppys heidi has started eating again but she was sick last night not alot, heidi is now lay on the living room floor as its cool, been out side but just lay in the sun, oh back at work today so while heidi sleeps am going to try and get some sleep, temperature now is 100.2 should i take it every hour or every 2 hours x


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

hi alljust a update on temp it is now 98 so from what it says on the net and on my charts sould have puppys in 24 hours please say this is right or am i going mad x


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

I think you're right there normally is a drop to around 98 when things are imminent - shall we guess the first birth time? I'm going with 5.30pm


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah 1st and last I think will keep updated next temperature is at 1.30 x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

how is she now?


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all temperature is 98.6 and has been for last 2 hours heidi is sat up in her bed panting a little also she is not eating x


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Today is the day! Congrats!Your long wait will soon be over! Annie's temp dropped to 98 degrees around ten that morning, Labor really started at around 2am and first pup was at 4:28am. So it could still be a long day, but you know you should have pups by this time tomorrow!


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all temperature still the same lots of panting and some digging will try and update when I can thanks for all the help x


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Good luck! Looking forward to updates and pics when the pups arrive!!


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

aww how exciting!! Good luck with the birth!! :thumbup1:


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all just been to toilet and lots of stringy stuff loads of digging and panting x


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Ummm, I'm no expert but sounds like things are definitely moving. I bet you can't wait, it's seemed to go on forever these last few days for us so I can't even begin to imagine how it's seemed to you.

Good luck, hope all goes well and will keep checking for updates as & when you can. Better get some strong cups of coffee waiting for you


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

pamela 1601 said:


> Hi all just been to toilet and lots of stringy stuff loads of digging and panting x


the stringy stuff is all perfectly normal you do have to closely watch her now because she may think she needs a poo when it is infact a puppy good luck,it will definately be very soonoh and remember to make a note of that first contraction


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Oh So exciting! Of course I have to go to work in a half hour, but I will be looking forward to reading all about it when I get home tonight! Good luck! Can't wait to see some pictures of these long awaited puppies!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

did you have her scanned? sorry i cant remember reading it


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah had a scan done vet said 4 or 5 but could be more still no puppys


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh tonight looks like the night! I'll be about all night so going to keep checking!xox


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

Any hint of the tiny pitter patter of little paws yet? Are you on the black stuff - coffee I mean lol!


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Digging loads and panting loads more stringy stuff dont think will be long now


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

arrr doesnt look like it will be long good luck


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Things still the same poor heidi I feel done in god knows how heidi feels, will the puppys ever come out of there mummys tummy x


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

Poor thing! Hopefully it will be soon and everything goes PERFECTLY!


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

I hope so x


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Nothing yet then? You must be so sleep deprived :frown2: Come on Heidi! She must be wrecked too xox


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

No puppys yet will they ever be here x


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

How many days is she now? Hope you have pups today, you must be exhausted.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

How is she doing today?


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

Crikey I thought they might have appeared by the time I logged on this morning - how is she?


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Hope things are ok.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Any news? Hope all is well xox


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

I see there is still no update - hope its all hands on deck with pups and that everything is ok x


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

MizzPooch said:


> I see there is still no update - hope its all hands on deck with pups and that everything is ok x


I know, same here! x


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

hope all is well thinking of you and heidi kaz


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Hope everything is ok for you and heidi


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all so sorry not updated we have 8 puppys 4 boys and 4 girls heidi did great and is now resting with her babies will try and putting photo on tomorrow thanks again for your help xx


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

Yey! They are here safe and sound! Four of each as well - perfect! :thumbup:

Hope Heidi is in good spirits and that you can now get some sleep. Then you must be up bright and early to post some puppy piccies lol.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Fantastic! A lovely big litter, well done Heidi, and you too! Congratulations xox


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well done to you both and so glad heidi and puppies are all well


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations, thats a big litter for a bichon


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations, hope Mum and babes are doing well.


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

WOW! Eight puppies and I thought Zoey's six was a lot. Congratulations!

I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

So glad all is well! Congratulations!!! x :thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Really pleased with your news - 8 pupsters wow, can't wait to see pics.

Hope you had a good night with them and all well.


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all mum and puppys doing great all put weight on mum looking after them so well, am going to try and put a photo on, am going to take some more tonight them will put them on, cant belive there is 8 vet said 4 or 5 and they just would not stop coming, was a really long night and day but to look at them all now with there mum out jusy makes me cry thinking how well she did, thanks again everyone and will keep updating with photos as they grow, am of to get some sleep now oh is home think my bed thinks I have fell out with out lol xx


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Cant work out how to get the photos on so I have put one as profile pic and one as signature pic hope you all get to see them x


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

:thumbup:i am so happy for you all ive been checking in all the time to see if the pups had been born.8 puppies isnt it wonderful.plese keep us posted on there progress.well done kaz.fellow bichon owner.:thumbup1:


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

pamela 1601 said:


> Cant work out how to get the photos on so I have put one as profile pic and one as signature pic hope you all get to see them x


Had a look at the picky on your profile - what a lovely brood! They will keep you and Heidi busy.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

aaawwww lovely so pleased for you congrats and well done to the proud mummy glad too hear all is well they look a loveley lil lot xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Aw beautiful!! xxx


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Goodness me you had a long old wait

Well done on the 8 puppies


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

WOW they are sooooo cute! Are a few of them a creamy color or is it just the way the light is hitting them? Mom looks wonderful to have so many suckling.


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

:thumbup1:the pics are fab i remember when my little bichon cindy lou was a puppy.sadly i lost my dear little spike also a bichon earlier this year.please keep us posted on there progress.hugs and kisses to heidi and those lovely pupsxxx kaz.:thumbup:


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all just a update on mum and babies all doing great mum is soooo good with her babies only comes out of her bed when she wants the toilet or food, babies are all putting weight on and are growing so fast I am loving them just sit and watch them all day xx


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

Pamela,

How much weight are yours putting on each day (average)? Just wondering, my runt is not putting on as much as the others. When are we getting more pics? I want to see more of the cute little critters.


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

:thumbup1:hi i second that more pics please im an absolute bichon nut alb kaz:thumbup:


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all babies are doing great I cant add pics on my phone and my laptop is in the shop being fixed am getting it back monday so will be able to add pics then, heidi is doing great she is so good with her babies, am so in love with them all, I will update monday with pics xx


----------

